# Tyler the Party Animal



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler was invited to a puppy birthday party for 8-year-old Dice at our local Maltese Meet Up group in Manhattan. The theme was "It's a Zoo" and I couldn't believe how cute the decorations and food were. Thought I'd share.
Here's Tyler in his party hat.









Take a look at this doggie table. There are treat bags all around, a cake with a very real looking Maltese in the middle (sorry I didn't get a close up) and animal crackers around it.









Here's the people table. More gift bags on the sides and adorable cupcakes with little animal toppers. They also had animal masks for a group picture which I haven't gotten yet.









It was a lot of fun and a great theme party idea. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, Sue! That looks like a great party! But, Tyler's hat should have had a lion on it, because he is the KING of the New York City jungle!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!! That is so cool! Looks like so much fun!

Tyler looks so adorable in his party hat


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a precious picture---fun day, too, huh?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, how neat to have those kind of things to go to. Tyler looks so cute in his party hat and the party table and treat bags are really great. Can't wait to see more pictures. You guys in NY have all the fun.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww How cute! 

I tryed joining NYC maltese meetup and still havent heard from them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Wow, Sue! That looks like a great party! But, Tyler's hat should have had a lion on it, because he is the KING of the New York City jungle!


The lions were spoken for, Linda. To tell you the truth, I didn't think he'd even allow me to put it on his head much less take a picture. :thumbsup:


Orla said:


> OMG!! That is so cool! Looks like so much fun!
> 
> Tyler looks so adorable in his party hat


Thanks, Orla. I couldn't believe how detailed everything was. 


almitra said:


> What a precious picture---fun day, too, huh?


It was a fun time but I have to tell you it took me two subways to get down there and they tend to do track work on the weekends in NYC and on so many lines that the trains were few and far between. I came back thinking I might not do that again too soon.:huh: Maybe I was just being cranky, Sandra.


lynda said:


> Wow, how neat to have those kind of things to go to. Tyler looks so cute in his party hat and the party table and treat bags are really great. Can't wait to see more pictures. You guys in NY have all the fun.


Thanks, Lynda. I'm amazed to see some of the parties that people throw at the Meet Ups. artytime: They seem to outdo each other every time. And the two grandmothers were there too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Awww How cute!
> 
> I tryed joining NYC maltese meetup and still havent heard from them.


Mane - when did you try to join? There was some kind of falling out incident this summer in that the person who runs it heard there was a lot of Giardia going around downtown and cancelled meetings for that time. Others said they checked and there wasn't a Giardia outbreak so I think there was a splintering of things. You can PM me if you want to tell me whom you tried to reach. I had signed up on line at Maltese Meet Up THE NEW YORK CITY MALTESE MEETUP GROUP (New York, NY) - Meetup They meet at Happy Paws on Lafayette Street once a month.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How fun!!! I love Tyler and that hat!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Mane - when did you try to join? There was some kind of falling out incident this summer in that the person who runs it heard there was a lot of Giardia going around downtown and cancelled meetings for that time. Others said they checked and there wasn't a Giardia outbreak so I think there was a splintering of things. You can PM me if you want to tell me whom you tried to reach. I had signed up on line at Maltese Meet Up THE NEW YORK CITY MALTESE MEETUP GROUP (New York, NY) - Meetup They meet at Happy Paws on Lafayette Street once a month.


Yea thats where I signed up about a month ago or so. I had to fill an application out. I got an automated response that the application had to be reviewed by someone sorry I forgot her name. 

I later joined a small dog lower manhattan group. We went to our first meetup this weekend.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What fun! I want to go to New York. I want to go first class, though. I have a re-curing dream where I am standing on Fifth Avenue in the 50s and I stand there and bellow: "NEW YORK I LOVE YOU!" I'll bet I have that dream tonight...and I'm guessing I'll be holding MiMi and she will be wearing a party hat. MiMi wants an elephant hat just like pretty Tyler's.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a great party idea. I'll need to remember it for future use.

Tyler -- you look adorable with your elephant hat. Elephants are good luck -- so this hat is perfect for you because you always bring your Mom and Dad good luck (like when you helped them meet Sir Paul).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dude, you really are a party animal!!! So were there any super stars there?...like your buddy Paul McCartney? Love the hat :wub: 

New Yorkers really know how to throw a party :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, what a fun looking party. Someone put a lot of thought and time in it. 
Tyler looks so darn cute in that hat! You pictures make me want to have a birthday party for my girls.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics Sue and what fun! Little Tyler looks adorable in his party hat.:wub: Of course, he would look adorable without his party hat!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is just adorable! Sue, Tyler is THE party animal!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That does look like fun :biggrin: and Tyler as usual looks like the gent at the ball. :wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

You know what my first thought was AFTER thinking, "Wow, no party I ever throw will be as nice as that"...I thought "I don't see enough of that precious Tyler!" He looks so precious in that party hat. So handsome. I bet that was so much fun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyler, You remind me of the children's book "Dumbo" because you heart is as big as your ears---and you have pretty big ears! 
You New Yorkers really know how to do things up royally!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

elly said:


> How fun!!! I love Tyler and that hat!


Thanks so much, Cathy. She made all the hats herself.:chili:


Sylie said:


> What fun! I want to go to New York. I want to go first class, though. I have a re-curing dream where I am standing on Fifth Avenue in the 50s and I stand there and bellow: "NEW YORK I LOVE YOU!" I'll bet I have that dream tonight...and I'm guessing I'll be holding MiMi and she will be wearing a party hat. MiMi wants an elephant hat just like pretty Tyler's.


So Sylvia -- Broadway in the 50's -- like 50th street or the 1950's? :HistericalSmiley: Sweet dreams and NYC is only a direct flight away


Lacie's Mom said:


> What a great party idea. I'll need to remember it for future use.
> 
> Tyler -- you look adorable with your elephant hat. Elephants are good luck -- so this hat is perfect for you because you always bring your Mom and Dad good luck (like when you helped them meet Sir Paul).


Thanks, Lynn. I thought it would be a good idea for people to get ideas from. I think Tyler's wearing the elephant hat for memory because his mom's always forgetting things. :blink: Tho of course I'd never forget Paul. :wub: Wonder if we'll be invited to the wedding? :HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> Dude, you really are a party animal!!! So were there any super stars there?...like your buddy Paul McCartney? Love the hat :wub:
> 
> New Yorkers really know how to throw a party :thumbsup:


Party hearty for sure. But Pat, I think you're the queen of party giving. :chili::chili: No celebs, just a couple of dogs who wanted to hump Tyler. :huh: I don't know what it is that attracts these dogs to him. I guess he's just too nice and too handsome???? He did finally snap a little when one of the dogs did it on Sunday -- a first for him. 


njdrake said:


> Sue, what a fun looking party. Someone put a lot of thought and time in it.
> Tyler looks so darn cute in that hat! You pictures make me want to have a birthday party for my girls.


Jane - I kept thinking I know some moms of skin kids who don't go to such lengths at a party. In fact, I think I was one. :blush::brownbag:


aprilb said:


> Great pics Sue and what fun! Little Tyler looks adorable in his party hat.:wub: Of course, he would look adorable without his party hat!:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, April. The thing that makes me laugh too is that my friend's daughter works someplace where they let their toddler name their dog and it's called Party Hat...really. :smrofl:


maggieh said:


> That is just adorable! Sue, Tyler is THE party animal!


Thanks, Maggie. I couldn't agree more



silverhaven said:


> That does look like fun :biggrin: and Tyler as usual looks like the gent at the ball. :wub:


Thanks, Maureen. There was such bedlam at times with all the dogs that I put Tyler on the chair to take the picture. Otherwise I would have been publishing a blur. 


RudyRoo said:


> You know what my first thought was AFTER thinking, "Wow, no party I ever throw will be as nice as that"...I thought "I don't see enough of that precious Tyler!" He looks so precious in that party hat. So handsome. I bet that was so much fun!


Thanks, Leigh..I hope Tyler isn't expecting something like that of me when it's his birthday. :w00t:


edelweiss said:


> Tyler, You remind me of the children's book "Dumbo" because you heart is as big as your ears---and you have pretty big ears!
> You New Yorkers really know how to do things up royally!


Sandi, his ears aren't that big...they're just cut that way. (Kind of like the line from Jessica in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?": _ I'm not bad. I'm just drawn that way_.)He does have a big heart. He just has to learn how to man up to keep away the humpers. :angry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got this shot of everyone with the animal masks on:








What a bunch of animals. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh how adorable!!! A bunch of animals, that's hysterical. LOL

Tyler Man is beautiful as always. So is Mommy.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That cake is so cute! What a theme! Darling pic of little Tyler too. Sounds like it was a fun day (not counting the trip home).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Tyler looked just adorable...Who ever put the theme together did a really good job took a lot of care in details ..How much fun the wags must have had:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Tyler looks great with his green party hat, :yes:!

You have lots of party activities over there, wow! 

Hope you've spent a wonderful time!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds fun! Like the idea of wearing an animal mask.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That is the cutest thing ever! I love the party theme and the cake and pretty much everything else....but most of all, I love Tyler!!! He looks so adorable in his party hat!

I really wanted to throw Bailey a first birthday/gotcha day party last year but didn't have a big group of "dog friends" locally. With the upcoming move to Charlotte, I already joined a small dog meetup group there which seems really active and the people are so sweet. So I think for Bailey's next gotcha day, I'll plan a party! These pictures gave me some good ideas - thank you!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a great theme for a party! Loved the pics Sue. And our lil party animal Tyler looks cute as ever! The hats are the BEST!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like fun! Tyler is the best looking party animal ever!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great party, Sue! That's gotta be the cutest theme I've ever seen! Tyler looks so adorable in his pawty hat, too! :wub: Thanks for sharing, this, really enjoyed it!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG how adorable and such great ideas :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: by the way the ladies in mask look wonderful and look at all the cute fluffs im in heaven :innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow! Now that's a birthday party. What a great idea. I don't have a creative bone in my body, so I'm always impressed at what people can come up with. Tyler looks absolutely adorable in the hat. I bet all the girl fluffs had huge crushes on him. :wub: Sue, I also don't see any tear staining. I know you've fought those stains just as I have on Gracie. Did you do something special that finally worked?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh - that looks like so much fun!!! Please post more pictures soon!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Tyler is adorable in his little hat. It looks like it was quite the nice party.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sue, that party puts a lot of us to shame!! It looks like all the babies and Mommies had so much fun!! Well thought out........can you see I am hiding my face..... Very cute party!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh how adorable!!! A bunch of animals, that's hysterical. LOL
> 
> Tyler Man is beautiful as always. So is Mommy.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


Thanks, Kerry. He's in dire need of a bath. Actually still is. :huh: Tomorrow night is the night.



Cosy said:


> That cake is so cute! What a theme! Darling pic of little Tyler too. Sounds like it was a fun day (not counting the trip home).


Brit, pictures of the cake don't do it justice. There was the cutest Maltese to one side. :thumbsup:


kathym said:


> Tyler looked just adorable...Who ever put the theme together did a really good job took a lot of care in details ..How much fun the wags must have had:wub::wub:


Kathy - I don't think anything was left at Oriental Trading Co. after this party. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Alexa said:


> OMG, Tyler looks great with his green party hat, :yes:!
> 
> You have lots of party activities over there, wow!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alexandra. These Meet Ups often have elaborate birthday parties or holiday themes. The space we were in, which has those "trees" really worked with the jungle theme too.


muchan said:


> Sounds fun! Like the idea of wearing an animal mask.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Nophie. The masks were very cute but kind of hot to wear so we just used them for the pix.


Bailey&Me said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! That is the cutest thing ever! I love the party theme and the cake and pretty much everything else....but most of all, I love Tyler!!! He looks so adorable in his party hat!
> 
> I really wanted to throw Bailey a first birthday/gotcha day party last year but didn't have a big group of "dog friends" locally. With the upcoming move to Charlotte, I already joined a small dog meetup group there which seems really active and the people are so sweet. So I think for Bailey's next gotcha day, I'll plan a party! These pictures gave me some good ideas - thank you!!!


Nida - that would be so much fun. So glad you're already reaching out to the community in Charlotte. What a great way to meet people and find out about dog services like grooming and vets there. :thumbsup:


mom2bijou said:


> What a great theme for a party! Loved the pics Sue. And our lil party animal Tyler looks cute as ever! The hats are the BEST!


Thanks, Tammy. I loved the little hats too. Tyler's first party hat. Anyone here can feel free to use this theme for their fluff's party. The gift bag had a lot of animal print things like fans and pens too. :HistericalSmiley:


donnad said:


> Looks like fun! Tyler is the best looking party animal ever!


Thanks, Donna. I think he plays a Maltese really well.


suzimalteselover said:


> What a great party, Sue! That's gotta be the cutest theme I've ever seen! Tyler looks so adorable in his pawty hat, too! :wub: Thanks for sharing, this, really enjoyed it!


Thanks, Suzi. I think that Dice's parents went all out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

romeo&juliet said:


> OMG how adorable and such great ideas :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: by the way the ladies in mask look wonderful and look at all the cute fluffs im in heaven :innocent::innocent::innocent:


Thanks, Ursula. It was really cute seeing everyone in their masks. The pups were supposed to dress in their jungle best but I didn't have anything for Tyler. :huh: Have to keep it in mind.


educ8m said:


> Wow! Now that's a birthday party. What a great idea. I don't have a creative bone in my body, so I'm always impressed at what people can come up with. Tyler looks absolutely adorable in the hat. I bet all the girl fluffs had huge crushes on him. :wub: Sue, I also don't see any tear staining. I know you've fought those stains just as I have on Gracie. Did you do something special that finally worked?


Deb - I don't think I could have been as creative either. He's still got the tear staining but from certain angles, you don't see it because of his bushy muzzle hair. I keep the hair very short near the eyes getting it cut every three weeks but it helps reduce the staining. Wish I had a cure.


Hunter's Mom said:


> oh my gosh - that looks like so much fun!!! Please post more pictures soon!


Thanks, Erin. That's all the pix I have so far unless anyone else sends them to Meet Up, then I'll update.


DiamondsDad said:


> Tyler is adorable in his little hat. It looks like it was quite the nice party.


Thanks, Chris. Crazy new yorkers. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Sue, that party puts a lot of us to shame!! It looks like all the babies and Mommies had so much fun!! Well thought out........can you see I am hiding my face..... Very cute party!!!!!


I know. They're just making us look bad, Dianne. :HistericalSmiley: I see Tyler giving me the, "I never see you doing this for me, mom" look. B) Maybe I'll come up with something by February.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how cute is everything. Especially Tyler in his little party hat.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kara said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute is everything. Especially Tyler in his little party hat.


Thanks, Kara. I think I have a lot to live up to in February. :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What fun it must have been! I absolutely LOVE to decorate for parties (I'd rather decorate and not attend the party, LOL!). I love how the dog table was the focus! What cute little doggie bags...love the theme.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope Tyler didn't party too hard! 
Wow! What a neat treat table! 
There must have been many Maltese guests!

Oh, now I scrolled down, and saw the group shot! 
Very cool! you must have had so much fun!


----------

